#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Cambodia

## sham8960

Hi can any one help with best beaches hotels in Cambodia prices etc . Thanks:

----------


## wackyjacky

Sokha and Independence in SHV.  You can look up the prices yourself. Weather has been sketchy though and it's only going to get worse for the next few months.

----------


## Baas Babelaas

Otres Beach is good.

Less scuzzbags there too, but a little pricier.

Watch out for dodgy Khmer ho's and jumpy Ruskies.

----------


## Phuketrichard

55555 
Sokha and Independence in SHV
the best beaches
and the MOST expensive hotels in town!!

Otres is nice but  a bit far if u want any night life

----------


## wackyjacky

There isn't much nightlife this time of year. Places are only busy on the weekends with people down from PP. Otres is empty. We ate dinner there last night. The OP asked for "the best" and I gave it to him. If he asked what are the best for the money, I would've provided a different answer.

----------


## importford

Are there still bars on the beach on Victory hill ? Tony's bar/restaurant still on the beach?

----------


## wackyjacky

There's one or two. They closed down the string of joints around Brown's & the White Rabbit. The area is full of poor Russians & depressing if you ask me. You can go over to Hawaii or better yet Independence.

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

KOH RONG seems the best choice ?

But no electricity at night and no internet I think ?

How is sianoukville now ?

And is weed still available everywhere ?

----------


## importford

> There's one or two. They closed down the string of joints around Brown's & the White Rabbit. The area is full of poor Russians & depressing if you ask me. You can go over to Hawaii or better yet Independence.


I will miss tony brown,
used to love his barracuda steak on the beach. Delicious

What are good places on Independence or Hawaii???
Any recommendations?

----------


## wackyjacky

Can't get weed everywhere anymore. Places on Ochheuteal have taken it off the menu, Nitrous as well. You can still get Happy Pizzas for some reason though. It's still widely available on Otres. On Independence I like Small Hotel Beach Bar. The Khmer shacks next door has decent food as well. On Hawaii I don't know the names of the joints, but you can't go wrong with the cheap seafood. On Ochheuteal I like Khin's Shack - a dozen BBQ-ed clams or scallops for $2, excellent som-tum, great onion rings, seafood fried rice, $.50 beers etc. It's 2/3 the way down the beach.

----------


## importford

hey Jacky,
thanks for the great info man. This is very helpful.
I sure will try these scallops,love it ... On Ochheuteal in Khin's Shack.
I didn't know this place.
I will start with  Small Hotel Beach Bar On Independence.
From what I hear it seems that Independence is the place to be.
Perhaps I will sleep on Victory Hill and go daily to Independence, Hawaii and Ochheuteal.
I used to sleep on Victory Hill in a hotel with airco, tv, ... for 15$. Cheap stuff, but all you need is there.
Also made some friends over the years on Victory Hill....

----------


## Phuketrichard

my firts visit to shv i stayed at sakall bungalows, 24 hour bar an dthe farang manger was quite a drunk but  a good storyteller
that was back in 2006
visited a few times in 2008
but than moved to the Beach hotel an aqua resort which had a slightly better clientele

----------


## importford

yes,
have been in Sakal bungalows also.
Don't know if the owner is still there.
I will check out beach hotel.
Where about is it?

----------

